# Rat Massage



## cfearnley (Jun 27, 2013)

Finally figured a way to get my super active rat Russell to stay still for a while. I give him a little ratty massage on his neck and behind his ears and he just stays still for ages and enjoys it! He even grinds his teeth while I do it (which I read up as the equivalent of a cat purring, and a sign of happiness). Its so adorable watching him being happy chilling out.

I bought a travel box for him (the kind you would take your rat to the vets in), and I tried putting him in it to check the size and he COMPLETELY freaked out, never seen him so scared in my life. I'm thinking he must have had some bad memories of being in confined spaces when he was younger, got him straight out and gave him some treats. Poor thing.


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

Rats have a pressure point on the back of their head/neck that makes them super relaxed  Bruxing (grinding his teeth) is definitely a good thing 

Hmm, maybe try putting some used bedding from his cage into the carry case? Or something that smells like you. Most rats freak out when they first go in, he just needs to learn that it's actually safe


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

you could try putting the carrier in his cage or out at free play. That way he can investigate in his own time, rats are soooo noisy


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Did u manage to get another rat cage and a couple of friends for him yet?


----------



## cfearnley (Jun 27, 2013)

I've got another rat cage which is a temporary one (but over double the size of his old cage) until I find a better one! Got him some Care Fresh Confetti bedding as well. And picking up two ratties today. So it's all going very well so far! 
Plus I'm off work now for a week so I've spent lots of extra time with him


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

carefresh will end up being very expensive to keep buying. i got given some carefresh by 2 of my boys old owner, was half a bag and i used it in the hamster cage, half a bag was used. i would need a whole bag just for 1 cage, so would need to buy another 7 bags to do 1 clean out. 
if you have the space try bulkbuying beddings like megazorp, ecobed or finacard. they will last you so much longer and are all dust extracted so good for rattys lungs. 

if the cage you have got temp' is bigger then why not keep them in that and save some money? have you got a picture of the new cage?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I just had my Eco bale delivered after only ordering it Wednesday night it arrived this morning at 9.10am
I order mine from here ECOBALE CARDBOARD BEDDING (20 KG BALE)


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

I have decided my ecobed is actually very dusty (how?!?!) but think it's probably just a bad batch! 

Glad things are going well. Yeah I use the carry box to take the boys from cage to time out so they associate it with fun times more than vet trips (had an other today  ) and at first it was just in the hall (where I used to free range) for exploration with a few other boxes and cage things


----------

